

Review my webapp: Leyzi (for music) - obilgic

Hi, me and a friend just finished working on the first iteration (minimum-viable product) of our webapp: Leyzi.com.<p>It's super easy to use, and that's definitely it's strong suit. It's also pretty darn accurate.<p>The code-base is in place, and we just want to launch it world-wide as soon as possible. Tomorrow, we get started on revising the design to be much more appealing (iterate, iterate, iterate).<p>All feedback (bad or good) would be much appreciated!
======
morganpyne
The site is currently dumping this on the screen:

Warning: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in
/nfs/c06/h02/mnt/97481/domains/leyzi.com/html/ome_library/Plugin.php on line
37

Even if this is just an early iteration, I'd suggest you take a few minutes to
do some basic config on your server e.g. Log the errors, don't display them.

Unfortunately, I've been unable to use the site beyond that as all I see is a
JS dialog with the message "Load Error" once the basic page design comes up
(Chrome/Safari/Firefox on OSX) Hopefully this just means you're a victim of
some success here at HN and you're working on a fix, but for now I'm afraid I
can't provide any more useful feedback as I can't try your site out.

~~~
obilgic
Just fixed, Thank you!

------
coryl
Hey boss, I worked on a similar site a while back called Audiolizer
(<http://www.audiolizer.com>). Pretty much the same thing, we used the Youtube
API for songs. Its a pretty crowded space, so don't expect to make big money
or traffic out of it.

But yeah, keep the interface clean and simple (and not bright pink please!).
IMO, I would put the search results in the center column and the playlist off
to the right. Its a bit unintuitive the way it is now because when a user
searches for something, they expect it to pop up immediately in front of them.

You should definitely build out playlists (if you haven't already) and what
you can do is create a few and link to them on your homepage (ie. Coldplay's
greatest hits). Integrate Facebook/Twitter logins for higher registration
rates. Have fun.

------
thegaber777
I like the site! Very nice. My one request is that either add a clear button
for the search or allow me to select all the text and delete. Right now I have
to delete each character. Otherwise I love the site!

------
sahillavingia
I'm the "friend." A clickable link: <http://leyzi.com/>

A little background: me and Oguz just met a couple weeks ago (both USC
freshmen from out of the country) and this is just the first of many projects.
Look out, world!

------
mdolon
I like it, reminds me of Songza. The interface is nearly there too, in my
opinion, just needs to be cleaned up (and colors changed please). Are you guys
pulling songs from YouTube like Songza or some other source? Great work for
two freshmen, keep it up!

~~~
obilgic
The goal is simplicity. The new design will definitely be better on the eyes,
but the simplicity will remain. Songza lost the battle against saying "no."
We'll try to succeed.

~~~
mdolon
One problem I'm having so far is that volume seems to vary from song to song -
I'm not sure if this is something that can be fixed but it can be pretty
annoying at times.

------
seertaak
The page doesn't load correctly for me in either IE8 or in Chrome. I get an
error message reading "Load error." Also, I see php-generated error text
"login.php on line 37".

------
armandososa
Great! I did a couple obscure searches and it worked. Two questions?

a) It's an html5 version of the player possible? b) Aren't you afraid of RIAA
and such?

~~~
obilgic
HTML5 may happen in the future, we're definitely taking a hard look at it. The
RIAA isn't a concern right now, as none of the content is hosted ourselves,
but it's still in the back of our minds.

------
elifilgaz
Wow. That's pretty slick. Suggestion: maybe cache songs so they load faster
after the first time a song is played?

------
sandipagr
doesnt work on chrome..gives load error..and not sure if pink is a good choice

------
zebseven
Sucks.

